# I Found a Die I'm Looking Forward To Trying



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi folks,

I usually charge rifle cases off the press while using a Lee Disk to charge on-press.

However, sometimes I want to load up plinking rounds that don't require me to weigh each charge, and that means charging on the press.

Nothing Lee makes would adapt their "Perfect Powder Measure", which is the one that works best for me, to the press.

I went looking and found this:










The address reads www.gun-guides.com.

It adapts the Perfect Powder Measure to my Rock Chucker press, and should work with any press. The thing's long, too, and I would think it would handle most anything below .50bmg.

I need to go 'empty' a few cases to try it out!

Regards,

Josh


----------

